# Blue Badge



## Chippygeoff (21 Aug 2014)

Just been to Tesco and as usual I try to park in one of the disabled bays and I was in luck today and parked six bays down from the end. The disabled bays are both sides of the path that leads to the store entrance so hobbling towards the store on my crutches I passed 12 bays, including my own, which were all occupied and out of the eleven cars I passed five of them had no blue badge on display. I spoke to a telco employee, whom I know, and he said the store does not do anything to deter this practice, they used to at one time but not any longer.

This situation is getting worse as I often struggle to find a disabled bay at other stores as well. I don't know how the drivers have the nerve to deny a genuine disabled person of a parking bay, I wonder if these people would like their disabilities as well. Some even borrow a relatives blue badge when they go shopping. disgusting I think.


----------



## Walney Col (21 Aug 2014)

Why not take photos showing the registration number and the lack of a blue badge and post them online sending a link to your local council who are legally obliged to take action of all offenses reported to them that are backed up with evidence. I dare say it'll get you nowhere but someone has to be the one to speak up.


----------



## Spindle (21 Aug 2014)

Seems Scotland is leading the way :wink: 

https://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/fp/ne ... ge-misuse/


----------



## porker (21 Aug 2014)

I have every sympathy with you as I regularly see this abuse from people who can't be bothered to walk another 25m and have no badge. Unfortunately if it is off road and not a council car park there is not much can be done. Just a lack of consideration from ignorant people.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naxie (21 Aug 2014)

It's a real bugbear for me as well Geoff, I actually need the extra width of the bays to be able to open the car door fully to be able to swing my legs out and get out of the car. If there are no spaces, as usually the case I have to find a space in the depths of the car park which has plenty of empty bays next to it. This adds quite a few minutes to are walk to the shop but at least I can get in and out of the car. You can almost guarantee that out of all the empty spaces around, someone will be parked either side of me within 6" of the doors. Sitting on the car bonnet for 20 mins or so until one of them gets back is not an uncommon occurrence.  

Another thing that winds me up is the blue badge holder that parks up in a disabled bay then proceeds to read the paper in their car while their able bodied partner goes and does the shopping! Why? :x 

Rant over.

Kind regards,

Ed


----------



## wizard (21 Aug 2014)

Earlier this week a posh new car parked next to me and out comes granny’s blue badge while granny sits in the car and her fit offspring’s go shopping. Shame they have cameras in the car parks these days.


----------



## Chippygeoff (21 Aug 2014)

Walney Col. I never thought of taking a photo. I always have the camera in the car just in case I see a 20 year old blonde streaker. Naxi. I too have to have my door wide open before I can get out and in a normal parking space this is next to im[ossible if there is a car in the next bay. Thanks everyone else for your comments.


----------



## finneyb (21 Aug 2014)

My daughter complains about the use of Mother & Child spaces by those without young kids.
She has a habit of asking offenders - Haven't you forgot something? They usually look at her and she says 'Your Child' ?

In Florida all Blue Badge spaces, including those on private land eg supermarkets, restaurants etc have a sign that says which section of the law applies ie Section XXX.yyy so there is no doubt the law is being broken if no badge displayed. That is what is needed here - just a matter of political will.

I am sure planning permission will require a stated amount of car parking places and that there should be x spaces for the blue badge holders. Therefore it could be argued that Tesco, in this case, are not complying with the terms of their planning consent if they don't make reasonable efforts to ensure those spaces are available for blue badge holders.  

Brian


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Aug 2014)

There's no point whatsoever in taking a photo - if Tesco aren't bothered, no one else is going to be. It's a private car park.


----------



## theartfulbodger (21 Aug 2014)

Name (photograph) and shame

https://youparklikea[veryrudeword].wordpress.com/

Warning! Very sweary language on the link.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Aug 2014)

That one doesn't want to work.


----------



## marcros (21 Aug 2014)

Naxie":afkwqlm2 said:


> It's a real bugbear for me as well Geoff, I actually need the extra width of the bays to be able to open the car door fully to be able to swing my legs out and get out of the car. If there are no spaces, as usually the case I have to find a space in the depths of the car park which has plenty of empty bays next to it. This adds quite a few minutes to are walk to the shop but at least I can get in and out of the car. You can almost guarantee that out of all the empty spaces around, someone will be parked either side of me within 6" of the doors. Sitting on the car bonnet for 20 mins or so until one of them gets back is not an uncommon occurrence.
> 
> Another thing that winds me up is the blue badge holder that parks up in a disabled bay then proceeds to read the paper in their car while their able bodied partner goes and does the shopping! Why? :x
> 
> ...



You have my sympathy too. I am not disabled but trying to open the door wide enough to get a toddler in and out of a car seat requires much the same space. 

If a parent and child space isn't available I park as far away as necessary for there to be plenty of empty specced and park across 2. I only do so at the supermarket where the only shortage is of nearby spaces but not spaces in general. Obviously doesn't help with the extra walk which can be an issue for some.


----------



## Terry - Somerset (21 Aug 2014)

Supermarkets seem to have no difficulty fining people for overstaying (2 hours?) so I fail to understand why any supermarket with even the slightest social conscience could not amend its signs to apply the charge equally to any car in a disabled bay not displaying a blue badge. Only needs a walk round once an hour with a camera. Proceeds to a disabled charity??

A non-user

Terry


----------



## Baldhead (21 Aug 2014)

I have on two occasions taken a photo on my phone of non blue badge holders parking in a disabled space, on both occasions I was asked why and verbally abused, I didn't feel threatened, after all I had my walking stick and I would have used it, as a weapon!!! 

However looking at the bigger picture, I think with some offenders it's not just about parking closer to the store, it's because a disabled space is considerably wider than a normal space, meaning there is less chance of some numpty flinging there car door open and banging it into your car, causing a fair amount of damage, this has happened to my wife's car (her very first brand new car), it's about time parking spaces were made wide enough to open your car door without the risk of damaging the car in the next space.

Please don think I agree with non disabled drivers parking in disabled spaces, it is wrong and offenders should be fined, even in private car parks, but unfortunately I can't see supermarkets penalising people for using disabled spaces.

Baldhead

Edit: I am a blue badge holder.


----------



## Walney Col (21 Aug 2014)

Baldhead":2ue5qtnz said:


> unfortunately I can't see supermarkets penalising people for using disabled spaces.
> 
> Baldhead
> 
> Edit: I am a blue badge holder.



Facebook and reddit photos etc can drum up quite a lot of publicity nowadays (good or bad) and if the photos in question just happened to be shared on the supermarket's own social media pages to featureing not only the vehicle but also the offending supermarket logo their public relations chappies would be all over it like a rash trying to stamp it out. *

https://www.facebook.com/tesco?ref=ts&fref=ts

* For at least for a week or two.


----------



## misterfish (22 Aug 2014)

All of the supermarkets around here have disabled parking bays but there is no mention of requiring a blue badge.

My elderly mother-in-law lives in our granny annex and since breaking her hip a couple of years ago can only walk a few yards using a walking frame. To take her anywhere we have to transport her in the car and then push her in a wheelchair.

However, she would not admit that she had major mobility problems and refused to sign the application form for a blue badge until very recently. Until then we parked in the Waitrose disabled spaces with no problems or disapproval of others!

The biggest problem we have is that the wheels of the clip on disabled shopping trolleys clash withthe front caser wheels of the wheelchair. Even worse are all the cages of food left around the isles that make manoeuvring the wheelchair and trolley extremely difficult.

So do not be too quick to criticise those parked in disabled spaces unless you actually see the individual and know that they are disabled. Remember that a lot of elderly are very bloody minded and won't admit to a problem or cooperate inmaking things easier for their carers. I know, Ive had this with both my mother and mother-in-law!

Misterfish


----------



## RogerS (22 Aug 2014)

I sympathise and agree entirely. I am (fortunately) not disabled nor have any children but it hacks me off the selfishness of other drivers. One of these days I guess I will end up in a punch-up as I do challenge them. .

I like that website ...you need to insert the four letter slang word for a female genitalia and then it works. But Facebook is probably better...even more so if it were locally oriented. Now that would be something for local newspapers to take on board.


----------



## Baldhead (22 Aug 2014)

misterfish":2qavo380 said:


> All of the supermarkets around here have disabled parking bays but there is no mention of requiring a blue badge.
> 
> My elderly mother-in-law lives in our granny annex and since breaking her hip a couple of years ago can only walk a few yards using a walking frame. To take her anywhere we have to transport her in the car and then push her in a wheelchair.
> 
> ...



Misterfish are you saying you knowingly parked in disabled spaces without displaying a blue badge?

Baldhead


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (22 Aug 2014)

My son has a blue badge due to his leg difficulties (that preceded this latest hospital session) and much like the OP our big Tesco has numerous bays which are always full. I've been sorely tempted to buy a knackered old jalopy for £200 and just park broadside blocking as many known offenders as possible while I shop. That would inconvenience them to the same degree and I'm pretty sure the supermarket wouldn't have the nerve to move my car.

Sometimes direct action is the only way. A few years back our neighbourhood were in dispute with a land owner trying to put a gate into a horse paddock that had no planning and would mean our little leafy lane became a motorway for horse boxes. Everyone guffed around at neighbourhood committee meetings taking huge action like making more tea and buns. Eventually one of the old boys who ran a fencing business turned up with his gang and concreted in a 6x6 post. 2 days later her (the lady trying to illegally build the gate, turned up and had her yobs chainsaw it to the ground. Next my neighbour started parking one of his works flat beds there during the day. She went totally nuts and started threatening to damage it etc to whih he invited her to do her best. After a while, he needed the vehicle so he had his gang concrete in a steel post. To my knowledge its still there to this day. She gave up and used a different lane to access her field. The one she actually had planning for.

Had he not taken the matter into his own hands, there would likely be a block of commercial stables there by now.

If you got the kahunas, direct action can be very successful, though I accept, risky.

Music to the "A" team fading.......


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (22 Aug 2014)

In fact my wife and I used to call John (that's the neighbour) the G team because he was of Greek Cypriot extraction and was a one man whirlwind


----------



## Spindle (22 Aug 2014)

Wow

Gangs, yobs, advocacy of illegal action, threats of malicious damage - perhaps you should change your location to Dodge City


----------



## misterfish (22 Aug 2014)

Baldhead":1c98zryy said:


> Misterfish are you saying you knowingly parked in disabled spaces without displaying a blue badge?
> 
> Baldhead



In Waitrose car park. If you read the rest of my post I explain that this is with my elderly mother-in-law that is unable to walk any distance and has to be pushed in a wheelchair. The spaces do not specify blue badge requirements only disabled. Using a wheelchair with my mother in law requires parking spaces with enough width to use the wheelchair and allow side access.

However, the point is that many people don't like to admit that they are disabled and as in this case refuse to sign the form for the blue badge application. We had the same problem with attendance allowance - MIL thinks that it ia all charity and is too proud to apply for and get the help she needs. It took a lot of persuasion to get her to sign! 

My late father-in-law was as bad. He could not walk at all and used an electric wheelchair to get around. He also bought a modified Fiat Doblo with a ramp and wheelchair fixings. Despite this he would not apply for a blue badge.

What I'm saying is don't be too quick to judge others unless you actually know their situation. 

I would point out that it is only in the private Waitrose car park that we used to park before having the badge. Also there is no requirement to display the badge and most don't yet when you see others returning to their vehicles neary all are of limited mobility,

Misterfish


----------



## whiskywill (22 Aug 2014)

finneyb":dmbc0b5d said:


> My daughter complains about the use of Mother & Child spaces by those without young kids.
> She has a habit of asking offenders - Haven't you forgot something? They usually look at her and she says 'Your Child' ?



I did exactly that a couple of months ago. The reply by the lone woman was "No I haven't" as she walked two bays along to her daughter (I think) who did have a child in the back of the car.


----------



## Steve Maskery (22 Aug 2014)

A tranny parked in a BB bay at B&Q. I did challenge the two guys who got out and got a short anglo-saxon reply. I then went to a supervisor in B&Q and she said there was nothing they could do, it was not their car park.

But they could have refused entry to them, they could have refused to serve them, there are several ways in which they could have supported sanctions against them.

I'm not disabled, but my mum is. Actually she's pretty much housebound now, so I rarely take her out, but it is not all all unusual to find all the BB bays full. Sometimes they do display a badge, only to see a perfectly fit and able person come back to the car and leap in. Clearly it's not their badge.

It's very annoying.


----------



## SPSlick (22 Aug 2014)

It took me a while to realise you meant transit. Had some very strange images in my head.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Aug 2014)

What did you think he meant? A transistor radio?


----------



## flying haggis (22 Aug 2014)

Got to be the most expensive blue badge holders car I've seen. 

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/m ... 82773.html


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Aug 2014)

link doesn't work.


----------



## flying haggis (22 Aug 2014)

phil.p":2ht1953r said:


> link doesn't work.




fixed


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Aug 2014)

:shock: yes...well...


----------



## Baldhead (22 Aug 2014)

misterfish":2m6jzrin said:


> Baldhead":2m6jzrin said:
> 
> 
> > Misterfish are you saying you knowingly parked in disabled spaces without displaying a blue badge?
> ...


I disagree, the reasons being,

1 You only park in a disabled parking space in a superstore car park where you know you will not be penalised.
2 You are splitting hairs saying 'there is no mention of requiring a blue badge', it is generally accepted that parking in a disabled space requires some form of proof of a disability.
3 By parking in a disabled space you are stopping a recognised disabled person from using that space.
4 You say that to take her anywhere we have to transport her in the car and push her in her wheelchair, that would signify that you are parking in a disabled space for your own needs.
5 Blue badge holders have to pay for their blue badge (£10 from Northumberland County Council) it is not free, if a non blue badge holder takes up a space don't you think that a little unfair?
6 If your disabled, apply for a blue badge.
7 If I see anyone parking in a disabled space and not displaying a blue badge I will criticise them, only a medical professional can say someone is disabled, that is who you have to convince you have mobility problems to get a blue badge in the first place.

Baldhead


----------



## misterfish (23 Aug 2014)

1. We only parked in Waitrose and used the space for my disabled mother-in-law for safety reasons - it is difficult to safely use the rest of the car park with a wheelchair. Our Waitrose staff are supportive and know her and us as we have been regular customers for many years.
2. It is disabled parking - not registered disabled parking.
3. No, anyone would recognise my mother-in-law as disabled
4. No. As I said we need the extra width to be able to get her in and out of the car safely.
5. First. This only appled to Waitrose. This was the stimulus that made us insist that she apply for a blue badge which she eventually grudgingly did. We now have a blue badge - we paid £10 for it and we had to take her to the local library to get it in person. As for unfair - that would be an able bodied person in a Waitrose disabled space not a bloody minded bolshy disabled person! 
6. She is disabled and had to apply
7. She was approved. Interestingly most of the disabled parkers do not display the blue badge in Waitrose. In fact we were told to keep it out of sight unles there is a need to display it as it is valuable and likely to be the target of theives.

Misterfish


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Aug 2014)

No need to boast about using Waitrose for years.  I bet you're talking about Lidl, really, aren't you?


----------



## Baldhead (23 Aug 2014)

Misterfish you cannot park in a disabled space simply because of a safety issue, neither can you use a disabled space because of your loyalty to the store. 

I have never heard of a non registered disabled parking space, perhaps this is unique to West Sussex?

Only medically qualified people can say someone is disabled, if you are a medically qualified profesional then please except my apologises, if not then you cannot say anyone is disabled. I can quantify this statement by asking you, ' was there a medically qualified professional involved at some stage in her successful application for a blue badge?'

Interestingly most of the disabled parkers don't display their blue badge, this may be because like yourself they should not be parking there, not until someone with the correct qualifications has decided there are disabled and would qualify for a blue badge.

I note that you say, you only did this in waitrose car park, if you had parked in a disabled space in a council owned car park or on double yellows you would have recieved a PCN, this just proves that you were aware of the facts that waitrose would not penalise you, because you are not authorised to say she is disabled.

The OP was aimed at people like you who park in a designated disabled space without displaying the appropriate badge.

Baldhead


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Aug 2014)

I suppose on private land you could have parking bays for ginger people, people over six foot, people with gold teeth or whatever you wished? Surely it's nothing to do with anyone else? Unless it's stipulated in their P.P. which I doubt it is.


----------



## misterfish (24 Aug 2014)

Baldhead":ze4fvea5 said:


> was there a medically qualified professional involved at some stage in her successful application for a blue badge?'



Yes. Her GP.

The only trips out she has (her decision) is to Waitrose, the garden centre and the hospital. 

Being carers for an elderly, obstinate disabled woman with signs of dementia and an apparent need to argue at every opportunity is hard work and mentally draining. She always knows best!! In the end it came down to apply for the badge or don't go out. She insists that this is all charity and she is not bad enough yet!!!!!!

Misterfish


----------



## MickCheese (24 Aug 2014)

Chill out. 

Surely it's not the the piece of paper we are up in arms about it those that are able bodied and taking up a space. 

If everyone was reasonable there would be no need for a badge system. 

If someone has real difficulty in walking then just use the space blue badge or not. Why is everyone now days so unreasonable and in need of regulation? This really is a just a common sense thing. I do have a blue badge for my mother and had one for my MIL who had dementia.

Mick


----------



## RogerS (24 Aug 2014)

misterfish":1ubuvoga said:


> ....
> Being carers for an elderly, obstinate disabled woman with signs of dementia and an apparent need to argue at every opportunity is hard work and mentally draining. She always knows best!! In the end it came down to apply for the badge or don't go out. She insists that this is all charity and she is not bad enough yet!!!!!!
> 
> Misterfish



I share your pain. Just about to set off for the miserable hobgoblin-grumping-in-the-corner aka the mother-from-Hell 90th birthday lunch. It will be moan, moan, moan, whitter, whitter, whitter. If there was an Olympic sport for Talking B*locks' then put her in the team and we'd win gold every time. Cost of the entire journey, meal, present etc nigh on £200. Any mother that says that the only reason for having children is so that they can look after you in your old age doesn't cut it, in my book. We need a cull.


----------



## Baldhead (24 Aug 2014)

misterfish":1f8f68an said:


> Baldhead":1f8f68an said:
> 
> 
> > was there a medically qualified professional involved at some stage in her successful application for a blue badge?'
> ...


 Precisely

Baldhead


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (24 Aug 2014)

RogerS":38n2zg07 said:


> misterfish":38n2zg07 said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



The elderly raised us, struggled and went without to achieve it and then fought off foreign lunatics to protect our way of life. I find your intolerant and disdainful attitude positively shameful. I too have had elderly relatives in constant pain and difficulty which if course leads to moaning. If you show them some kindness and engage them in discussion about life and times in their prime you can learn a great deal about early 20th century Britain and make them feel special to boot. All they want is a sympathetic ear and to feel comfortable.


----------



## Baldhead (24 Aug 2014)

RogerS":zzezfpak said:


> misterfish":zzezfpak said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



Roger you want to think yourself lucky, my mother died 10 days after my father died, that was in 1986, I so wish they could have seen my family grow up but it wasn't to be. I have seen some stupid heartless comments on here before but yours takes the biscuit, I also note this is not the first time you have posted unwanted comments, you dear sir don't deserve to draw breath.

Baldhead


----------



## beech1948 (24 Aug 2014)

RogerS,

Your recent statement re old lady is the most preposterous and stupidly uncaring statement I have ever seen. I wish you ALL that you wish for your Mum in your old age.

Added you to my enemies list and will disregard any further postings from you.


----------



## doorframe (24 Aug 2014)

Well, I was about to advise MrFish not to argue with idiots, as they'll only drag you down to their level then beat you with experience, but along came Roger bleating (almost) the most unbelievable b*ll*x yet seen on this forum. 

Roger, think about what you have written. Do you think your own children/in-laws will think that of you? Of course they won't. And you shouldn't either. Shame on you.


----------



## wizard (24 Aug 2014)

When you get a blue badge you should also get an AK47 and if someone parks in a disabled space without a badge you should be allowed to take them out


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Aug 2014)

No show without Punch!


----------



## NickWelford (24 Aug 2014)

Chill out guys


----------



## DiscoStu (25 Aug 2014)

I agree about disabled spaces and people parking in them. I do have one issue which is slightly off topic, parent and child spaces. Why are they positioned so close to the store. I like a parent and child space as opening the door completely wide makes life easier with kids, but I don't need to be right on top of the supermarket entrance. Shove parent and child a decent distance away and then only those that needed the space would park in them. I own a Land Rover which is pretty wide and I was delighted to find that Sainsburys offer some extra wide spaces, these are as far away from the entrance as possible and I approve of that. I'm fed up with getting loads of tiny dents and scratches on my car from other cars. Sometimes this is down to inconsiderate owners but I think mostly it is due to small spaces.


----------



## wizard (25 Aug 2014)

You expect kids to walk :shock:


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Aug 2014)

I agree, parking spaces are far too small. Over the years, cars have got wider, but spaces haven't. If anything they have got smaller, I reckon. Land is expensive, they have cram in as many as possible etc, etc.

Last year when I was on crutches I had great difficulty getting in and out. I needed the door open wide and wanted to walk as little as possible. I never parked in a disabled space but I did park in a P&C and was challenged. "Have you got children?". "No," says I, "Have you got a broken leg?". He moved on.

The Chinese have special parking spaces for women. They are 300mm wider than normal and painted pink. I jest not.
S


----------



## Harbo (25 Aug 2014)

Parking spaces have become smaller - sometimes my car (X3) can only fit in between the white lines and you can hardly open the doors.
When I worked the official standard was 2.4m x 4.8m - I keep meaning to carry a tape and measure some insitu?
There's one multi-storey in Winchester I refuse to enter as it's almost impossible to park without dinging yours or others cars!

Rod


----------



## Mark-numbers (25 Aug 2014)

What a thread! 

Rogers post was in jest - now taken out of context I found it funny as I can relate to it except my mother in law is only 61 

For what it's worth I agree that blue badge holders should use blue bad the spaces however what about those who are temporary disabled ie broken leg, sprained ankle etc, yes I know these people wouldn't be driving but surely some compassion must be shown?


----------



## RogerS (25 Aug 2014)

To those who would adopt a holier than thou attitude..good luck to you. More sanctimonious BS I have rarely seen, comments that make such sweeping assumptions as to be laughable. You don't know the facts. I say it as it is. If you have a nice mother than bully for you.

Oh, and Random Orbital, my mother was in Germany during the war.


----------



## Benchwayze (25 Aug 2014)

It might be a private car-park, but for the purposes of the Road Traffic Act, I think you'll find it is classed as a 'Road'. And as such, drivers can be legally breathalysed. So unless things have changed since I retired, I don't see how the blue-badge offence can be ignored. It sickens me to see this blue-badge scheme being misused. I can't get a blue badge, because my replacement knees 'Will eventually get better.' So Walsall Council say. The problem is they don't get better. They become quite 'usable', but no matter how good they are, mobility is never quite the same. I have to live with it, because I can walk 15 metres before cramp locks-in. Still, there's one bright moment when I go shopping. The trolley acts as a temporary 'walking frame'! :lol:

PS...
As for parking in a wider bay, I always go left, after I enter my local Asda car-park. Most others go right, so they can park nearer the store. Instead I use a parking bay that is invariably available, and is adjacent to the pedestrian walkway. This means I can open the door wider, to get out easier. I have further to walk, but then as said, I do have the 'walking-frame' that Asda provide!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Aug 2014)

You can be breathalised, but I wonder how far the public road argument goes. How often do we read of people having hassle with insurance after a prang in a supermarket car park because someone somewhere has deemed that they are not public roads?

Incidentally, I first got my blue badge after having a toe amputated.


----------



## Benchwayze (25 Aug 2014)

It isn't an argument Phil. The Act is what it is. Take note or get done. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I agree with regard to Insurance matters. If there is no serious consequence after an accident, then the Police can decide to let the Insurance Companies sort it. How they argue is up to them. But after a prang, there is still the requirement (these days) for an attending officer to demand a specimen of breath; and you certainly can't get around that one. 8) In my day, it was (for a while), up to the officer whether or not to exercise the power, after an accident. I think today the initiative has been taken from the Police.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Aug 2014)

Everything I've read so far says (correctly) that supermarket carparks come under the R.T.A. but that unless it's very serious the police aren't concerned. This does not surprise me at all - the last accident I was involved in I was T boned on a roundabout, the side of the car was stoved in 18inches, and the copper told me that it wasn't worthwhile his doing anything about it as no one was hurt. I pointed out out that had I had a passenger they would be in hospital with broken legs and he just said But you didn't, did you?. I suspect anyone waiting for the police to do anything constructive in a supermarket car park has a long wait ahead.


----------



## Baldhead (25 Aug 2014)

Benchwayze":1yqeujqs said:


> The trolley acts as a temporary 'walking frame'!



As a child I often wondered why old men would walk along side their bike but never ride it, when I first suffered with my spine I found out, just as you have, only the bike is replaced with the supermarket trolley!!!

Baldhead


----------



## Benchwayze (25 Aug 2014)

Baldhead":1s54tqxo said:


> Benchwayze":1s54tqxo said:
> 
> 
> > The trolley acts as a temporary 'walking frame'!
> ...


Yep BH. 
The bike does make a good walking support! And I can free-wheel down the hills. Of which there are many around here.  

Phil. If what you say is from experience, then we have a very different Police Force these days to the one I served in. But you know what they say. The public gets the Police Force it deserves, which is not necessarily the one they pay for. I know who to blame, but less said.... 

8) :-"


----------



## cgarry (25 Aug 2014)

From http://www.nidirect.gov.uk/misuse-of-pa ... led-people:


> The Blue Badge Scheme does not apply to off-street car parks, for example supermarket car parks. However, off-street car parks may provide bays for Blue Badge holders. Please check with notices before parking.



And:


> In the case of local council off-street car parks, it is normally an offence to park in a parking bay for a person with disabilities without displaying a valid Blue Badge. Drivers who misuse such spaces may also have to pay an 'excess charge'.
> 
> There is a difference in privately owned car parks. Charges and conditions of use in off-street car parks are a contractual matter between the car park owner and the motorist. Enforcement of parking bays for people with disabilities is therefore a matter for the individual owner or operator of the car park.


----------



## Benchwayze (25 Aug 2014)

Garry, 

What I was getting at is the current reluctance of the Police to deal with things they should be dealing with. I.e., road traffic accidents, where there is an offence disclosed or an allegation from one or other of the parties concerned. Assuming it is 'on a road', as defined by the act. Although, the only experience I have now is from watching the plethora of 'reality' Police shows presented by the ubiquitous Rav Wilding and ilk. 8) Sometimes those programmes are dismaying. 

For instance, I can't recall ever calling a belligerent drunk, 'Sir'! :evil: 
I still hate to see able drivers using a blue-badge parking space. :wink:


----------



## Drudgeon (25 Aug 2014)

I don't know if I'm glad to read this thread or not, the parking issue in general is one of my big bugbears, either people parking in disabled spaces, or people that just 'invent' parking spaces that are close to where they want to be, but yesterday I think I saw something that took the top prize, stopping on the M25 at Cobham services, sat outside having a bite to eat, I witnessed a large motorhome park sideways taking up 2 disabled spaces, it parked there for over half an hr, the mother and 2 teenage daughters went in to collect lunch (and very healthy they looked too) whist dad set the table in the rear of the motorhome, they came back with the food and sat inside and dined! It turns out that they actually did have a blue badge, I certainly didn't see anyone who was struggling to get about, I just cannot believe people have the nerve to do it, I was in shock.

These are the kind of ignorant people that have made our once great country into a laughing stock, nobody gives a toss about anyone but themselves any more.


----------



## Baldhead (25 Aug 2014)

cgarry":37rppxmm said:


> From http://www.nidirect.gov.uk/misuse-of-pa ... led-people:
> 
> 
> > The Blue Badge Scheme does not apply to off-street car parks, for example supermarket car parks. However, off-street car parks may provide bays for Blue Badge holders. Please check with notices before parking.
> ...


Here's an email received from Waitrose


Our customers cannot park in disabled bays without showing the blue badge.

If this isn't the case in any of our branches, please ask to speak to the duty manager on your next visit there so they can take appropriate action.

Thanks for telling us about this. If there's anything else we can help you with, please do come back to us.

Kind regards

Ant Skrebsky
Waitrose Customer Service

Baldhead


----------



## Mark-numbers (25 Aug 2014)

Really? You have gone to this effort to prove a point? 

Comical


----------



## Grahamshed (25 Aug 2014)

Drudgeon":3aobgz2l said:


> It turns out that they actually did have a blue badge, I certainly didn't see anyone who was struggling to get about, I just cannot believe people have the nerve to do it, I was in shock.
> T.


I have a blue badge but you won't see me struggling to get about either. I am registered blind and get a badge automatically but I can still see enough not to trip over the other parked cars so you would not know I was 'disabled' at first sight.


----------



## NickWelford (25 Aug 2014)

There are often non badge holders parked in the disabled spaces at our local waitrose. I doubt if they have the staff or time to regularly check every space for compliance.


----------

